
Airbnb wants a copy of my ID to delete my account - swat535
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/euohjj/airbnb_wants_a_copy_of_my_id_to_delete_my_account/
======
RileyJames
I had the same problem with Facebook. My account has been locked, I never
provided ID before, and I most certainly will not now. My only remaining task
was to delete the account anyway.

What is the gold standard In dealing with these requests?

------
apostacy
Does anyone know what happens if you send in fake id? I have heard of people's
accounts getting hijacked with fake passport scans. Is Facebook really able to
authenticate IDs?

------
dwd
Facebook does the same, which is annoying as the account I setup and disabled
10 years ago can't be shut down without giving them real PII.

~~~
taurath
The only sane response to FB would be a Kramer-esque “you know who I am
dammit!”

------
billpg
On the other hand, I would be a upset if a service I used deleted my account
without first making quite sure it was me.

